# Is short luteal phase a myth?



## pandagirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi ladies

I asked the same question in a different thread also (sorry for repetition). In the past I suspected from charting that I had a short luteal phase (9-10 days max). I then had an IVF cycle, which failed, but I used the leftover progesterone pessaries in my natural next cycle and I got a BFP (sadly lost the baby later)! I still don't know whether it was a coincidence or not, my consultant says that most likely it was not because of progesterone, but rather because my ovaries had been stimulated during the IVF cycle. 

I asked my consultant to prescribe me more progesterone, but she refused and said that the whole short luteal phase thing is a myth and there is no medical evidence that such a thing exists. On the contrary, she recently read that too much progesterone can be even harmful. Another doctor in the same clinic confirmed the same. My GP refused to prescribe it also. I am wondering what other doctors "believe" in short luteal phase and have prescribed progesterone or other things for it? If yes, should I go to another doctor to ask for a prescription? 

Incidentally, I also haven't ovulated for the last 7 months and am on chlomid now, but I don't want to miss my chance, in case chlomid does work and I ovulate, so am thinking about progesterone supplements again. 

THanks for all responses


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think the thing with anything related to science is probably just good guess work based on the best evidence they have available. I'm not being derogatory to science or Drs, but they can only go on the evidence that they are presented with. Like with anything views and "facts" change as time goes on and more evidence becomes available. People thought it was a fact that the world was flat, they thought the sun went round the earth, and that the building blocks of life were made up if mixed up atoms. 

What I'm getting at is that like everything lots of things we "know" might not be true. For a while everyone started to say no one should take aspirin if TTC or pregnant. Then they said everyone should take it, and now they say that people should only take it of they meet certain criteria - although some Drs still say people should take it regardless. Like with the progesterone thing it's all a matter of opinion.

Personally I go with what my Drs say - I might question it but always go with their opinion if they back-up their opinion. I know other people don't, but I feel comfortable in what they suggest.

Back to your point though, sorry for the ramble, I don't think your leutal phase seems that short, but it's been a few years since I read Taking Charge of Your Fertility! Maybe talk to the Dr prescribing your clomid again and see if they have any objection to you using a natural progesterone if it's something that really concerns you.

Also, so sorry for your loss, this journey is so hard at times  

Xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've always been lead to believe it is a myth and most reproductive professionals seem consistent in the thinking that although your cycle length can vary month by month your luteal phase should always remain at 14 days, of course women with hormonal conditions that disrupt normal ovulation will be the exception to this.


----------



## Manda07 (Jan 25, 2015)

In my experience i've found most doctors (even Ob/Gyn) know little about fertility (other than how to  talk you into getting treatment!).  All the fertility experts books talk about short luteal phase and progesterone deficiency so I would say definitely not a myth!


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a short luteal phase (10 days) and have no known hormonal conditions. I'm doing a natural FET next month and have asked for progesterone support. My consultant told me that there's no evidence that a short luteal phase affects the outcome, but he has prescribed me progesterone support as it won't do any harm and if it makes me feel better about it then he's happy to prescribe it.


----------



## KateMart (Jul 14, 2014)

I have always wondered this too. My luteal phase ranges from 7 - 10 days and although I've been pregnant I've had two miscarriages. My IVF clinic seem to accept there is an issue but they say the progesterone given during IVF will solve the issue. I didn't bleed before OTD during my IVF cycle which they say I would have as it is a sign of low progesterone. 

So in short, no it's not a myth. And yes I think progesterone support is useful - it is done in the US after all.

xx


----------



## pandagirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies. I ordered natural progesterone cream and will try it out next month, if I understand correctly it can't do any harm unless you overuse it, but I will also double-check with my doctor first.

I would beinterested to know if any doctors in the UK beleive insp short luteal phase and prescribe progesterone on this basis in natural cycles. I understand that in ifv cycles it's different as no natural progesterone is produced because of no ovulation. 

Blondie, I am not sure I understood you: if luteal phase should be around 14 days, clealy I have a short one with 10 days, so it's not a myth after all?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry Pandagirl don't pay much attention to me I'm no expert and don't suffer short luteal phase issues so shouldn't have replied and caused confusion as was only quoting from the gazillion books I looked at who are convinced ovulation timings can change to earlier or later in cycles but luteal phases do not, so ignore me and other ladies can offer proper advice x


----------



## pbjones (May 11, 2015)

Ok, from all my research your lutheal phase should be the same every cycle, your follicular phase varies for different reasons, so you might not ovulate on the 14th day of your cycle at all. I suggest everyone the book Taking charge of your fertility. My recollection from it(I will read it again) is that any lutheal phase under 12 is considered short as it doesn't give enough time for implantation and for the placenta to form. As progesterone is looking after the embryo until the placenta is created (takes about 12 days from conception I believe) and during a short lutheal phase progesterone levels drop too early which causes early miscarriage which you might not realize as your next period starts just about on time. Have you been tested for progesterone levels? If they were low there is no reason for them to refuse... don't talk about short lutheal phase( if they refuse to acknowledge it than you should go to another doctor incl. GP) ask about testing your progesterone levels and see what they say after the results...


----------



## pbjones (May 11, 2015)

There is loads of info about low progesterone in this video also check out the whole website with info about fertility:
http://naturalfertilityandwellness.com/vitex-for-fertility/

*This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites*


----------

